
Self-driving truck startup Ike raises $52M Series A - gtmtg
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/05/self-driving-truck-startup-ike-raises-52-million/
======
daly
PlusAI ([https://plus.ai/en/](https://plus.ai/en/)) is way ahead of them.

